# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  يوم في الجنة

## أم أحمد

*قضينا من ايام يوم في حديقة تسميkeukenhof كوكن هوف*

*تفتح البارك لمدة شهرين في السنة 
من مارس الي مايو*

*يزور البارك افواج سياحية من بلدان مختلفة
ويقام مهرجان الزهور حيث تجوب الهربات المزينة بجميع انواع الازهار والورود* 

*ويوجد العديد من انواع الزهور ذات المناظر الرائعة
التي تسلب العقل والوجدان
من ازهار البارك التيوليب بجميع الوانه الابيض والاحمر والاصفر والبنفسج و البنفسجي الغامق او كما يطلقون عليه التيلويب الاسود*

*واثناء تجولك في الحديقة تهف عليك روائح الازهار
وكأنها عطور قادمة من الجنة*

*اترككم مع جولة من الصور* 

**

**

**

----------


## أم أحمد



----------


## أم أحمد



----------


## أم أحمد

.

----------


## أم أحمد

*تعبت من تصغير الصور ورفعها*
*هارجع تاني بمجموعة احلي*
*يا رب تنال اعجابكم*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


يا الله يا اختي الحبيبة .. ::sorry:: 
يا الله على جمال الورود دي .. انا اول مرة اعرف شخص مر بجانب هذا القدر من ورود التيوليب ..: :l2: 
اقدر هذا النوع من الزهور .. 
اشكرك بشدة على هذه الرحلة الجميلة ..
ارجوا ان تكونوا قد استمتعتم بها .. 

اشكرك على مشاركتنا هذه الصور ..
وفي انتظار الباقي .
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## red_dragon

الله الله الله على الجمال بجد 
سبحان الله هو ده الى كنت لسه بقوله فى التوبيك بتاع قلب مصر 
ماهو الورد هو الورد
لكن فرق التنسيق والرص و العرض 
انا مش عارف يعنى احنا حتى مش عارفين نرص ؟  ::$:  
صور اكثر من رائعة 
شكررررا

----------


## قلب مصر

الصور تحفة يا سمسمة  :f: 
ما شاء الله
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
الصور جميلة جدا
صور الورود لها سحر خاص يسلب العقل ويسمو بالروح
الموضوع غاية في الروعة أم أحمد
وفي انتظار باقي الصور إن شاء الله  :M (32):

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
عارفة يا ام احمد..لما اتكلمتي على ريحة الزهور
بجد بجد بجد .. كنت عمالة أبص للصور واتخيل جمال الريحة
بس للأسف الريحة هى الشيء الوحيد اللى بيبقى صعب شوية نتخيله 
حقيقي الصور جميلة جدااا سبحان الله .. 
وعلى فكرة لو نزلتي اسماعلية قريب.. هتلاقي تغيرات كتيرة حصلت في شارع محمد علي
انواع كتير من الزهور وطبعا فى التوقيت ده من السنة بجد الشارع شكله رااااائع ..
آه مش في نفس المستوى  ده طبعا .. بس بجد هتلاقي حاجات جميلة .. 
ان شاء الله اقابلك قريب هناك ..
خالص حبي واحترامي 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> يا الله يا اختي الحبيبة ..
> يا الله على جمال الورود دي .. انا اول مرة اعرف شخص مر بجانب هذا القدر من ورود التيوليب ..:
> اقدر هذا النوع من الزهور .. 
> اشكرك بشدة على هذه الرحلة الجميلة ..
> ارجوا ان تكونوا قد استمتعتم بها .. 
> 
> ...


*اهلا اهلا يا ايمي يا حبيبتي*
*هولندا بلد التيوليب يا ايمي*
*وتمشي في اي مكان دلوقتي تلاقيه حواليكي*
*وشكله بجد يجنن بالوانه المتعددة والمتداخلة*
*اتمني تكون رحلتي عجبتك*
*زي ما عجبتنا بجد اوي*
*وان شاء الله قريب هاصغر باقي الصور*
*وانزلهم علي طول*
*يسلملي مرورك الجميل يا حبيبتي*
*محبتي*
**

----------


## حمادو

*الأخت العزيزة أم أحمد
صور جميلة جدا للورود..حقيقي أمتعتينا بالصور وجمالها.

تسلم إيديكي على التصوير الجميل
وفى إنتظار الباقى إن شاء الله

خالص تحياتى

*

----------


## أم أحمد

> الله الله الله على الجمال بجد 
> سبحان الله هو ده الى كنت لسه بقوله فى التوبيك بتاع قلب مصر 
> ماهو الورد هو الورد
> لكن فرق التنسيق والرص و العرض 
> انا مش عارف يعنى احنا حتى مش عارفين نرص ؟  
> صور اكثر من رائعة 
> شكررررا


*اهلا اهلا اخي الفاضل* 
*نورت الموضوع بطلتك البهية*
*هو في الحقيقة جمال الورد بيجذب الانسان في اي مكان*
*وانا عجبني اوي المعرض بتاع مصر*
*ودي خطوة كويسة اوي*
*وان شاء الله القادم يكون اجمل*
*الورد رائع في كل مكان*
*تحياتي علي مرورك الكريم*
**

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله ايه الجمال ده كله يا ام احمد

بجد ما شاء الله متعة ما بعدها متعة

جزاكى الله خيرا يا قمر

----------


## بوسىالشقية

سبحان الله فى بديع خلقه
مشكروة اختى ام احمد 
وفعلا عن كلامك عن الرائحة تحسى ان احنا فعلا شمنها 
ويارب تكونى استمتعتى فى الرحله
وياريت تبعتيلى كام ورده كدةوتكونى مشكورة ههههههههههههههههه 
وياريت متبخليش علينا بكل جديد عندك

----------


## أم أحمد

> الصور تحفة يا سمسمة 
> ما شاء الله
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> الصور جميلة جدا
> صور الورود لها سحر خاص يسلب العقل ويسمو بالروح
> الموضوع غاية في الروعة أم أحمد
> وفي انتظار باقي الصور إن شاء الله


*حبيبة قلبي ام يوسف*
*مش هاقدر انكر ان موضوعك عن معرض الزهور بمصر*
*هو اللي فكرني بالبارك*
*وفي التو والحال قررنا عمل زيارة سريعة قبل موعد انتهائه*
*والحمد لله قضينا يوم كويس*
*يسلملي مرورك العاطر يا حبيبة قلبي*
*وان شاء الله قريب اصغر بقية الصور وانزلها علي طول*
*محبتي*
**

----------


## شعاع من نور

*


لأ لأ لأ....كده مش ممكن...

جنة...بجد جنة أزهار محصلتش...أم أحمد بغبطك بجد على الجمال الرباني اللي ملوش نظير ده...

حقيقي منتهى الروعة...أزهار التوليب تعقييييييييييييد و ألوانها في منتهى الجمال و الرقة...أول مرة أشوف تشكيلة للتوليب بالروعة دي...

بس مشفتيش أوركيد في القصة دي 



الألوان هنا تحفة تحفة...
زي ما قال ريد دراجون في فن فعلاً في تنسيق الألوان....سبحان من خلق فأبدع...

مش عارفة أقولك إيه...
تسلم ايدك تسلم ايدك تسلم ايدك....3 تسلم ايدك..

تقبلي خالص ودي و إحترامي...




*

----------


## أم أحمد

> السلام عليكم 
> عارفة يا ام احمد..لما اتكلمتي على ريحة الزهور
> بجد بجد بجد .. كنت عمالة أبص للصور واتخيل جمال الريحة
> بس للأسف الريحة هى الشيء الوحيد اللى بيبقى صعب شوية نتخيله 
> حقيقي الصور جميلة جدااا سبحان الله .. 
> وعلى فكرة لو نزلتي اسماعلية قريب.. هتلاقي تغيرات كتيرة حصلت في شارع محمد علي
> انواع كتير من الزهور وطبعا فى التوقيت ده من السنة بجد الشارع شكله رااااائع ..
> آه مش في نفس المستوى ده طبعا .. بس بجد هتلاقي حاجات جميلة .. 
> ان شاء الله اقابلك قريب هناك ..
> خالص حبي واحترامي


*اهلا يا نشوي يا حبيبتي*
*منورة الموضوع جدااا*
*وحاسة بتخيلك للريحة هناك*
*امال لو مشيتي وسط الجنة دي بقي*
*هتفضل الريحة معاكي مدة اد ايه*
*انتي انسانة رقيقة اوي عشان كده* 
*ممكن توصلك الريحة عبر القارات*
*ان شاء الله لما اجي مصر قريب*
*اكيد هازور بلدي حبيبتي*
*واستمتع بكل شئ بقي جميل هناك*
*وكفاية جمال اهلها اللي انتي منهم يا نشوي*
*واكيد ان شاء الله نتقابل يا حبيبتي اول ما اجي*
*تقبلي محبتي وخالص تقديري*
**

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...
الله عليكى يا ام احمد
امتعتينا بزيارتك حقيقى شكل الورد و الالوان سبحان الله  فى خلقة 
المكان حقيقى رائع و رحلة فى منتهى اجمال.
الصور رااااااائعه تسلم ايدك و فى انتظار باقى الصور ان شاء الله

دمتِ بكل خير

 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> *الأخت العزيزة أم أحمد*
> 
> *صور جميلة جدا للورود..حقيقي أمتعتينا بالصور وجمالها.* 
> *تسلم إيديكي على التصوير الجميل*
> *وفى إنتظار الباقى إن شاء الله* 
> *خالص تحياتى*
> **


*الاخ العزيز حمادو*
*الاجمل هو وجودك العاطر هنا*
*والصور دي جزء بسيط من جمال وروعة المكان بالفعل*
*سلمت اخي الفاضل*
*وسلم مرورك الراقي*
*تحياتي*
**

----------


## أم أحمد

> ما شاء الله ايه الجمال ده كله يا ام احمد
> 
> بجد ما شاء الله متعة ما بعدها متعة
> 
> جزاكى الله خيرا يا قمر


*حبيبة قلبي نسيبة*
*وحشاني جدااا*
*الجمال بجد هو قلبك الرقيق يا حبيبتي*
*نورت الموضوع بطلتك البهية*
*محبتي*
**

----------


## أم أحمد

> سبحان الله فى بديع خلقه
> مشكروة اختى ام احمد 
> وفعلا عن كلامك عن الرائحة تحسى ان احنا فعلا شمنها 
> ويارب تكونى استمتعتى فى الرحله
> وياريت تبعتيلى كام ورده كدةوتكونى مشكورة ههههههههههههههههه 
> وياريت متبخليش علينا بكل جديد عندك


*اهلا اهلا يا بوسي يا قمراية*
*نورتي المنتدي بطلتك الجميلة*
*ان شاء الله تنبسطي معانا*
*واديكي شايفة كل المنتدي ورورد وجناين تجنن اهو*
*يلا بقي عاوزاكي تنتشري في كل القاعات*
*وانا هاجيبلك شوية ورد علي ذوقي يا رب يعجبوكي* 
*محبتي*
**

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ أم أحمد..
صور تجنن ...ما شاء الله مفيش أجمل من الورد وجماله ........ :f: 
بحس براحة غريبة لما بشوف منظر طبيعى خلاب ويااااااا سلام لو منظر فيه خضرة أو ورد..سبحان الله بجد
 :f:  فى أنتظار باقى الصور.. سلمت يداك .. :M (32):

----------


## Amira

سبحان الله ... المنظر رائع بجد 


و الصور جميلة أوي أوي خلتني سرحت بخيالي فعلا زي نشوي 

تسلم إيدك يا حبيبتي علي اليوم الجميل الي عيشناه معاكي بخيالنا...  :2:

----------


## أم أحمد

*اخواتي واخواني الاعزاء*
*ودي مجموعة تانية عشان خاطر عيونكم الحلوة*
*وقلوبكم النقية*
*يا رب تعجبكم*

----------


## أم أحمد

*ودي مجموعة تانية*

*دي من العربية من علي الطريق*
*كل الشوارع  المحيطة بالبارك مزروعة بالشكل ده*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...
أم أحمد ...مافيه أروع من الورد صح؟؟!
مافيه كلمة ممكن تصف هكذا جمال ..ماأعظمك يا الله ..
روعة روعة إبداع ياسمسمة ,,تبارك الله فيه كمية ورد تفتح النفس العمر كله  :2: ..
التيوليب رائع جداً والألوان منسقة بشكل خرافي عجبوني موت ...




التوليب هنا فظيع ألوانه وتنسيقه يجبرك تعشقيه ..
عن جد ياسمسمة تسلم إيدك فتحتي نفسي ...الله يجعل أيامك كلها بجمال التيوليب  :f: ..
لكِ مني خالص التحايا وجزيل الشكر ...
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

يا الله على الجمال و الروعة

تبارك الله احسن الخالقين

الف الف شكر على الصور البديعة دى

تسلم ايدك يا ام احمد

ربنا يكرمك



تحياتى و تقديرى

----------


## أم أحمد

> **
> 
> *لأ لأ لأ....كده مش ممكن...*
> 
> *جنة...بجد جنة أزهار محصلتش...أم أحمد بغبطك بجد على الجمال الرباني اللي ملوش نظير ده...*
> 
> *حقيقي منتهى الروعة...أزهار التوليب تعقييييييييييييد و ألوانها في منتهى الجمال و الرقة...أول مرة أشوف تشكيلة للتوليب بالروعة دي...*
> 
> *بس مشفتيش أوركيد في القصة دي* 
> ...


*حبيبة قلبي سارة*
*اهلا يا حبي منورة الموضوع*
*عارفة يا سارة اليوم فعلا كان جميل اوي*
*ولغاية دلوقتي كل ما افتكره بحس اني بشم ريحة الورد حواليا*
*المكان والالوان والتنسيق والنظام فعلا حاجة اكتر من رائعة*
*هو التيوليب الغالب في المكان هناك*
*ومش فاكرة شوفت اوركيد هناك*

*سارة يا قمر*
*سعيدة ان الصور عجبتك*
*ويا رب المجموعة الجديدة تنول اعجابك برضه*
*لكِ خالص محبتي وتقديري*
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

> *ودي مجموعة تانية*
> 
> *دي من العربية من علي الطريق*
> *كل الشوارع  المحيطة بالبارك مزروعة بالشكل ده*


انا مليش دعوة انا عايز اروح هولندا 

بسم الله ما شاء الله - ( اظهر وبان عليك الامان ) سر تميز ام احمد هولندا !! !!  اتمنى لك اوقات سعيدة وعودة حميدة لارض الوطن  

تقبلى تحياتى - العسل المر

----------


## قلب مصر

المجموعة الجديدة روعة جميلة جدا يا سمسمة 
حلوة قوي قوي الصور والورد والأحاسيس اللى بيوصلها لينا الورد
ربنا يخليكي يارب  :f:

----------


## aynad

*الله عليكي يا ام احمد

حبة صور تجنن وتهدي الاعصاب
تسلم ايدك يا قمر*

----------


## أم أحمد

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> الله عليكى يا ام احمد
> امتعتينا بزيارتك حقيقى شكل الورد و الالوان سبحان الله فى خلقة 
> المكان حقيقى رائع و رحلة فى منتهى اجمال.
> الصور رااااااائعه تسلم ايدك و فى انتظار باقى الصور ان شاء الله 
> دمتِ بكل خير


 
*اهلا اهلا يا مصراوية يا حبيبتي*
*سعيدة جداا ان الصور عجبتك*
*وزادت جمالا بعد مرورك عليها*
*منورة يا جميلة*
*محبتي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> أم أحمد ...مافيه أروع من الورد صح؟؟!
> مافيه كلمة ممكن تصف هكذا جمال ..ماأعظمك يا الله ..
> روعة روعة إبداع ياسمسمة ,,تبارك الله فيه كمية ورد تفتح النفس العمر كله ..
> التيوليب رائع جداً والألوان منسقة بشكل خرافي عجبوني موت ...
>  
>  
> التوليب هنا فظيع ألوانه وتنسيقه يجبرك تعشقيه ..
> ...


*عزيزتى أم أحمد*
*للأسف لم أتمكن من مشاهدة صور مشاركتك الأولى*
*ولكننى تمكنت من مشاهدة المجموعة الثانية من الصور*

 
*عزيزتى زهراء*
*أليس الله واحد أحد* 
*هو الله فى كل مكان سواء فى هولندا أو فى مصر أو فى أى مكان آخر*
*أليس الإنسان أيضا واحد سواء كان فى هولندا أو فى إسرائيل أو فى أمريكا أو حتى فى مصر*
*الذى خلق الأنسان هو الله الأحد الصمد*
*مثل هذا الجمال الرائع التنسيق أهو تنسيق الله أم تنسيق الإنسان...*
*الله خلق الزهرة وخلق الوردة وخلق الإنسان وأعطاه هذا العقل لينسق ويزرع ليعطينا لوحة رائعة الجمال مثل تلك اللوحة*

*نخلص من هذا كله أنه الإنسان الهولندى الذى أبدع فى هذه اللوحة بالإمكانيات التى أعطاها الله له أولها عقله وثانيها الظروف الإنسانية المريحة والبيئة المناسبة التى أعطته إياها حكومته ونظامه الحاكم* 
*لا يشغل باله بتلاعب وتزوير فى مقدرات حياته فنظام حكمهم مستقر وأكيد عندهم دستور محترم ممنوع التلاعب فيه يحترمه الجميع ولا يشغل باله بأمن ومعتقلات الدولة....* 
*أنه الأنسان يا سادة....*
*أنه الإنسان بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى...*
*الله هو الخالق الأعظم ولكن الأنسان هو خليفته على هذه الأرض...*
*فلا تبخسوا الإنسان حق قدره*

----------


## أم أحمد

> العزيزة\ أم أحمد..
> صور تجنن ...ما شاء الله مفيش أجمل من الورد وجماله ........
> بحس براحة غريبة لما بشوف منظر طبيعى خلاب ويااااااا سلام لو منظر فيه خضرة أو ورد..سبحان الله بجد
>  فى أنتظار باقى الصور.. سلمت يداك ..


*اهلا اهلا يا سومة يا حبيبتي*
*الورد واشكاله المتنوعة بتدي راحة لعين*
*وتشرح الصدر والنفس*
*اشكرك سومة علي مرورك الخلاب وتواجدك الجميل*
*مودتي*
**

----------


## أم أحمد

> سبحان الله ... المنظر رائع بجد 
> 
> 
> و الصور جميلة أوي أوي خلتني سرحت بخيالي فعلا زي نشوي 
> 
> تسلم إيدك يا حبيبتي علي اليوم الجميل الي عيشناه معاكي بخيالنا...


*اميررررة*
*وحشاني اوي يا حبيبة قلبي*
*بحمد ربنا ان الموضوع ده خلاني اشوفك منورة عندي*
*الروعة بجد هي وجودك ومرورك علي الموضوع*
*يسلملي مرورك الجميل ..جمال قلبك يا قمراية*
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

:f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
مش عارف اقول ايه بس 
الصور جميلة جدا جدا جدا جدا
بجد صور أكثر من متميزة
شكرا يا ام احمد

----------


## تقي جاد

تسلمى يا أم أحمد على هذه الصور الجميله و العديد منهم

----------

